# New Cheap Chinese Motorcycles



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Not sure if they're quite the same, but I know the Baja Motorsports ATVs and Dirt Bikes sold by Canadian Tire are built in China and based on old Yamaha designs. I assume the ones you're looking at are similar. So the designs should be fine... build quality is another matter, and imo is very low. We had a Baja ATV for a short period. Managed to bend the steering wrack over in our backyard. Not very impressed...

Mind you, depending on what you're doing with it, they should be fine.


----------

